# Filmore: the good and the .....suck



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Sucks:










Bluesrock sounding of QuicksilverMS in places.
One of the first bands on Columbia's Filmore label.
Their first lp - "Bluesvibes" (or summart loike that) is a good'un and very rare.

.......

(This thread is about bands which played San Francisco Filmore and released a lp.)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

This is good:










But it does not count for the Deacon's thread cos its Filmore East (NY).

Not that it matters.
Getting you lot to contribute is like attempting to teach guppies to fly.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

East or West ?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I used to have a decent collection of psychedelic posters for Fillmore concerts in SF from around 1966-1968. Threw them out years ago. I'm afraid to check to see what they'd be worth today. 

Worse, I threw out my stack of Zap comix.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

KenOC said:


> I used to have a decent collection of psychedelic posters for Fillmore concerts in SF from around 1966-1968. Threw them out years ago. I'm afraid to check to see what they'd be worth today.
> 
> Worse, I threw out my stack of Zap comix.


Worse, I threw out all my Zippy Pinhead comics.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Worse, I threw out all my Zippy Pinhead comics.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> East or West?


HP Lovecraft was Fillmore West.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I have an old copy of this one


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Another vote for Humble Pie. One of the best Live albums ever recorded.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Steve Marriott was the man


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Humble Pie suck.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Here's some more great Filmore music:


----------

